# Linear Appraisal Questions?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

How would I go about looking for someone to appraise my Alpines?
What did it cost you with your goats? What's an avarage cost?
What needs to be done, or what is required to get an appraisal done?

I live between Killeen and Austin, so does anyone know of someone who does Linear Appraisals in my area?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know..... :shrug: Maybe you could contact ADGA and see if they know...I have NO idea, though... Sorry!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

LA is through ADGA and they send you an appraiser at the scheduled interval they are touring your area. You have to sign up with ADGA in advance. It is $40 to sign up, then $250 minimum or $8,50 per animal if you can haul to somewhere else to help make the minimum animal/fee. If you are going to appraise this year they need your info soon so they can add you to the tour.
All the info and forms is on the ADGA web


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I noticed that there is a breeder that lives near me, and in the ADGA directory, it said that she does LA.
If I live close by, would I be able to take my goats to her so she can appraise them at her farm? Or would she come to my farm?
Would it be $8.50 per goat? 
J-Basqo Nubians, were you saying it's $8,500 per goat, or $8.50? There's a little comma there...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Nope, has to be through ADGA,at the designated stop. They wont do anything private . Sorry for the typo 8.50 per milker 6.50 for young stock


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I think I get what you are asking . That breeder is not an "appraiser" probably , but if she has her animals appraised annually , you can ask if you can sign up to take your herd to her farm at the time of appraisal and have yours appraised in addition


----------

